

What's up with the whois spam for google.com? - zurla
http://www.123-reg.co.uk/full_whois.cgi?domain=google.com

======
philwelch
This is old news, microsoft.com had the same crap for years.

~~~
acangiano
And Amazon, and Yahoo, and other popular domains. The problem is that InterNic
should not sit and quietly accept this kind of abuse.

~~~
philwelch
Honestly, any regulatory scheme over subdomains would be even worse than this
"abuse".

~~~
acangiano
Subdomains are not the problem. The issue is that these are registered
namesevers, as pointed out by "there" below.

------
jonah
Often used for phishing. "Login to your account:
<http://google.com.adsfjk.asdf.asdfpuiasdf/soasdf.html> blah blah."

~~~
there
hardly. these are registered nameservers showing in whois and have nothing to
do with random subdomains.

